# HTML ändern mit PHP



## Spacejumper (29. August 2004)

Hi Leute,

wie viele hier habe ich eine Problem das auch gleich folgt.

Ich habe eine seite mit mehreren Usern die auch eine ID besitzen. Die ID hab ich persönlich angelegt (das soll bleiben) nur wenn die User die ID änderen will muss er sich an mich wenden und das wird mit der Zeit schwirig! Also dachte ich mir man kann doch bestimmt mit PHP die HTML Einträge ändern!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da tips geben (leider kenne ich mir mit PHP nicht so gut aus)

Einzelheiten:
die ID ist in eriner Tabelle!


----------



## shutdown (29. August 2004)

> Einzelheiten:
> die ID ist in eriner Tabelle!



Plural - und dann gleich so viele?

Was verstehst du unter Tabelle? Html-Tabelle, Excel-Tabelle oder etwa Tabelle in einer Mysql-Datenbank?

Was verstehst du unter ID? Eine ID ist normalerweise eine Nummer - wenn du deinen Usern es überlässt, sich ID's auszusuchen, dann wirst du ohne Zweifel irgendwann mal zwei gleiche haben - darum müsstest du dann auch noch Abfragen vor dem Ändern einbringen.

Hat aber irgendwie keinen Zweck da jetzt noch mehr zu schreiben, wenn du dein Problem nicht ein bisschen genauer beschreibst.

Eine Generallösung gibt es nicht und zum Skript schreiben bin ich auch nicht hier ;-)

shutdown


----------



## Spacejumper (29. August 2004)

ok ein wenig genauer mit Tabelle meine ich eine normale HTML Tabelle

<table>
<tr>
<td></td>
</tr>
</table>

so eine eben ganz normal! unter einer ID verstehe ich nicht nur eine nummer ich meine eher ein Profil wo drin steht Name, Wohnort und und und!

da ich von PHP nicht viel verstehe schaffe ich es leider nicht alleine einen skript zu schreiben mit dem ich die daten ändern kann!


----------



## Edemund (30. August 2004)

Ich denke mal, dass der sinnvollste Weg wäre, eine dynamische Anmeldung zu erstellen, so dass die User in eine DB eingetragen werden und dort automatisch eine ID zugeteilt bekommen. Hat dann den vorteil, dass du unter Garantie die ID nicht zweimal hast und du die User und die ID samt anderen Profileinstellungen bequem auslesen kannst.
Das wiederum geht dann aber natürlich nicht mehr so ganz mit html, da würde ich dir php / mysql empfehlen.


----------



## Spacejumper (31. August 2004)

das habe ich auch irgendwie gemerckt als ich mich dann mehr mit PHP beschäftigt habe!

Habe es jetzt auch fertig (denke ich)!
Leider ich mein Webspace noch nicht freigeschaltet dann werde ich das erst testen können aber soll wohl tipps und tricks nehem ich aber immer dankend entgegen!


----------



## Edemund (31. August 2004)

Warum lädst du dir nicht kostenlose Serversoftware a la Apache und php/mysql dazu auf deinen PC runter? Dann kannst du es auf deinem localhost testen und musst nicht warten, bis der Webspace freigeschaltet ist.


----------



## shutdown (31. August 2004)

Da würde ich dir aber empfehlen, das ganze als vor-eingerichtetes Komplettpaket von z.B. den Apachefriends zu saugen (weiß die Adresse leider nicht mehr sicher, glaube es war http://www.apachefriends.org).

Ansonsten hängste nämlich erst mal ne Zeit daran, das Ganze überhaupt zum Laufen zu bringen - ich habs ehrlich gesagt irgendwann aufgegeben.

Und wenn du DSL hast und dein Webspace läuft, dann ist das wirklich nur ein kleiner Komfort-Verlust es übers Internet zu testen

Zudem ich den Webspace für sicherer halte - wenn du apache aktivierst, baust du einen Server auf, der über deine IP-Adresse ansprechbar ist. Und wie gesagt - wenn du dich da nicht reinarbeitest, weiß ich nicht, was da dann wirklich alles von außen möglich ist

Is aber nur meine Meinung - und ich freue mich schon drauf mir anhören zu dürfen, wie blöd ich bin  

shutdown


----------

